# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Cognitieve gedragstherapie verandert hersenen

## johan26

Cognitieve gedragstherapie zorgt voor een toename van de zogenaamde grijze stof in de hersenen. Deze stof is de belangrijkste component van het centraal zenuwstelsel en zorgt voor verwerking van informatie.
Dat hebben Nijmeegse onderzoekers bewezen die 22 patiënten tijdens hun eerste gedragstherapie met het chronisch vermoeidsheidssyndroom (CVS) volgden.

*Afname*
Eerder toonden onderzoekers al een afname van grijze stof aan bij CVS-patiënten. Ook was al bewezen dat cognitieve therapie deze mensen goed kan helpen. Deze therapie is een doelgerichte methode om CVS-patiënten te leren meer controle over hun klachten te krijgen, actiever te worden en geleidelijk aan ook weer te gaan werken.

Zie volledig artikel @: http://www.medicalfacts.nl/2008/07/0...en/#more-12686

----------


## Agnes574

Cognitieve gedragstherapie kan helpen en nuttig blijken bij CVS-patienten bij wie de diagnose juist is gesteld...ik zit er echter al 12 mee en daarvan 10 jaar in de invaliditeit en juist dit jaar moest ik CGT gaan volgen...
Ik haal er misschien op een schaal van 25...1% bruikbare info uit,de rest heb ik allang zelf geleerd door vallen en opstaan!!
Cognitieve therapie,relaxatietherapie,activiteitenmanagement, leren nee zeggen,rouwverwerking...dit alles en meer komt aan bod bij CGT.....
LET ECHTER GOED OP; CGT is geen therapie die er voor kan zorgen dat je weer kunt gaan werken...dit is een vaakgehoorde,misplaatste opmerking die zelfs door vele ziekenfondsen wordt gebruikt!!!!
CGT kan je helpen beter met je ziekte om te gaan en daardoor je leven veraangenamen en vergemakkelijken...het is echter belachelijk om te stellen dat je na zo'n flut-aantal sessies weer 'pats-boem' in staat bent om terug aan het werk te gaan...was het maar waar!!!

Ook ligt het er maar aan wie je voor je krijgt als psycholoog....In mijn geval wordt de CGT gegeven door een jong,juist afgestudeerd meisje..zonder ervaring...mocht ik een psycholoog voor me hebben die al jarenlange ervaring heeft en het geheel boeiend en interessant kan brengen was de 'interesse' van mijn kant uit misschien al groter geweest.
(En helaas denken alle mensen in mijn groep er zo over....)

Toch rekenen veel ziekenfondsen hier in Belgie erop dat je na die CGT (gecombineerd met hydrotherapie) weer tot gaan werken in staat gaat zijn....Jammer voor diegenen die zo hun best doen om genezing/verbetering te bekomen en wiens uitkering dan zomaar wordt 'afgepakt' omdat de desbetreffende instanties geen flauw benul hebben waarover ze spreken!!!!

Agnes

----------


## johan26

Dus denk je dat Cognitieve Gedragstherapie meer effectief is bij 'nieuwe' CVS patienten waar de diagnose pas kort is vastgesteld?

Is de oorzaak bij jou bekend? Heb je ooit schildklier problemen gehad?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat CGT heel effectief kan zijn bij 'nieuwe' CVS-patienten...idd...maar het kan ook effectief zijn bij CVS'ers én gezonde mensen met weinig zelfvertrouwen...het draait veel om 'leren nee zeggen' 'leren positief te denken' etc...
Hoe vlugger je een ziekte behandelt,hoe beter..dit is altijd zo hé?!

Ik heb er in ieder geval géén greintje baat bij...die sessies leveren mij enkel frustratie op..
Waarom? Omdat ik écht wel goed met die CVS om kan gaan na zoveel jaar 'alleen aanmodderen',omdat ik énorm veel zelfvertrouwen heb (zonder een dikke nek te hebben hoor!) en omdat ik alles wat er 'aangeleerd' wordt in die sessies mezelf al heb aangeleerd dmv vallen en opstaan.

De oorzaak? 'Cytomegalovirus' na verwaarloosde keelontsteking werd gezegd...maar ook veel 'traumatische gebeurtenissen' meegemaakt in die jaren...en er wordt nog steeds gezegd dat het zowel een lichamelijke als psychische oorzaak kan hebben (omdat ze er gewoon niets over weten,over de mogelijke oorzaken)...
Dus; wie zal het zeggen wat de oorzaak is????
Daarbij interesseert de oorzaak me niet zoveel...ik zou zo graag willen dat er een behandeling voor komt die daadwerkelijk helpt!!

Nooit schildklierproblemen gehad bij mijn weten!

Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## johan26

hoi Agnes,

Het lijkt me inderdaad frusterend wanneer er geen effectieve behandeling bestaat voor jou problemen. Het lijkt dan wel als je tegen jezelf vecht omdat de medische wereld er te weinig vanaf weet.

Wat vind jezelf over dat ze zeggen dat CVS zowel lichamelijk als een psychische oorzaak kan hebben? Ik denk zelf dat de psyche / mentale toestand de oorzaak hiervan is. Doordat we op een gegeven moment vol lopen, door bijvoorbeeld het opkroppen van emoties, laat je psyche via je lichaam weten dat je niet goed bezig bent.

xx

----------

